# My birdies @ w @!



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

*Hello! How are you all?
It has been again quite a while since I haven't updated you guys about my three cockatiels, so I have some time in my hands and decided to share some pictures; I'll try to update with new pictures this week! Sorry haha!








Alan









Peanut

*


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous tiels!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Little cuties.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful cockatiels,enjoyed the pictures look forward to seeing more pictures of your beautiful cockatiels.


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Polaris (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful tiels <3


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are really cute!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Aw, what a cute little bird family  I wish I could have more than one tiel!!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Very cute! But where is the third tiel.


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

*I don't have much time this morning so I've post some old picture since I'm an lazy person x__x, but I'll try to take a fresh one soon.









Kyrie being surprised.









Alan stealing the photo shot =/.










Peanut, Kyrie and Alan sitting near the window border.

If anything has offended you in these pictures above, please advise me immediately!
*


----------

